# What is the best cooking surface?



## stamakelop (Sep 3, 2020)

I am a college student who recently built my own smoker in my backyard with cinderblocks. The last piece I need is a reliable cooking surface.  The only local steel place said they had expanded steel for $7/sq ft. My cooking surface is 48”x40”. Are there any cheaper alternatives that I could use? Looking for options less than $50 ideally, $75 max.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

Possibly used oven racks from a salvage yard. 

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 3, 2020)

I've heard of some folks using construction "re-bar".

I'm  sending a link to an image.  I can't copy the image to my computer, so I hope this works.   They made a simple grid of re-bar, using tie wire to hold it together.  Welding the re-bar would be a more permanent way to go.

http://aceoftaste.com/pig-roast/

EDIT

Figured out a way to copy the photo.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 3, 2020)

shopping buggy grill - Search Images
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## mike243 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lowe's carry's different sizes of rebar, also you might find some woven wire that's not galvanized or painted but the painted could have the paint burned off pretty easy, make the frame with rebar


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2020)

40×48 is an odd size. Below is the closest I could find without going custom fabrication. Put a Rotisserie on the End...JJ








						Tinsman X-Marks 40" Square Fire Pit Cooking Grill Grate
					

This Tinsman X-Marks 40" Square Fire Pit Cooking Grill Grate is perfect for camping and more. You can cook all the campfire food your heart desires with this square fire pit cooking grill. The grill is square shaped making it perfect for square fire pits, and it is made from a durable steel...




					www.wayfair.com
				



.








						13W Spit Tripod Rotisserie Roaster Stand
					

The 13W Spit Tripod Rotisserie Roaster Stand is designed to roast tasty, succulent meats up to 90-pounds.




					www.titangreatoutdoors.com


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 3, 2020)

You can also look into woven reinforcing wire for concrete construction.  You'll have to look into whether or not the current stuff is galvanized.

Back when I was doing some concrete work, it was bare steel.  The squares are fairly big, but you could layers several pieces in a way to close up the gaps.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/42-in-x...MnPgB-98bIx51iWMp2hoCJNoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=reinforcing+wire+for+concrete+construction


----------

